

Ask HN: How do I report a possible spammer/hacker - desigooner

So in the wake of the Facebook post w.r.t. email addresses showing up in google searches, I decided to google my email address and see if it comes up.<p>It didn't come up in a search for facebook listings but I did find my email address on this one site. I clicked on the link and turns out its a list of email addresses that someone's possibly selling to spammers.<p>Upon further poking around, I saw a file (there could be more of such files) having CC numbers and some tools to carry out SQL injections.<p>Is the Internet Crime Complaint Center the way to go?
======
oomkiller
Do a WHOIS query on the IP's netblock to get the abuse address and send them
an email. BTW it looks like the IP (112.140.184.245) is registered to
Sparkstation, which is in Singapore (APNIC). Their address is:
noc@sparkstation.net

~~~
desigooner
I contacted the host (theplanet.com) about the abuse but haven't heard back
from them as of this moment.

I'll email Sparkstation if I don't get a response from the host. Thanks a lot.

------
desigooner
oh forgot the address of the site: <http://nambua.com/>

It's registered to someone in Miami and hosted with theplanet.com

~~~
thaumaturgy
Hmm. aff.txt contains what looks like credit card credentials, complete with
likely-looking cvc numbers and challenge question/answers.

I would usually start with a phone call to theplanet.com, but that's me. These
days though it's hard to get ISPs to care.

EDIT: Yipes. Careful accessing this site. I can't be positive but accessing
/fl/ appears to be doing something really oddball; might be trying browser
exploits.

